# does anybody else ride like this?



## Dan87 (10 Oct 2014)

cycling on the road breaking a lot of rules (which we know people do), i couldnt help but laugh at what happens to him 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzGiY81-lRE


----------



## Beebo (10 Oct 2014)

what an odd place to mount a camera!


----------



## 4F (10 Oct 2014)

hahaha what a complete tool


----------



## DaveS (10 Oct 2014)

LOL


----------



## jazzkat (10 Oct 2014)

Ha ha, numpty.


----------



## Dan87 (10 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> what an odd place to mount a camera!


 
i thought the same thing haha


----------



## G3CWI (10 Oct 2014)

I always wondered what type of people ride those fancy fixies. Now I know.


----------



## noodle (10 Oct 2014)

Why wouldn't you have brakes???


----------



## Andrew1971 (11 Oct 2014)

What a plonker


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Oct 2014)

Ride like a twat, crash like a twat.


----------



## Old Plodder (25 Nov 2014)

No comment needed - he showed himself up for what an idiot is!


----------



## Custom24 (25 Nov 2014)

I don't think he learned anything


----------



## wheres_my_beard (17 Dec 2014)

Surely its more convenient to have brakes mounted on the bike instead of exclusively using the rear of a digger to help you stop. Maybe I'm just too practical and square to understand though.


----------



## winjim (17 Dec 2014)

It's an advertisement for GoPro?


----------



## Smurfy (17 Dec 2014)

If he just got straight back on he was very lucky. Buckets on JCBs aren't very forgiving


----------



## Smurfy (17 Dec 2014)

Beebo said:


> what an odd place to mount a camera!


He wanted everyone to see his lack of brake levers and brake cables


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2014)

Dickhead.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Dec 2014)

Divine retribution for being a selfish nobber on the crossing.


----------



## Cycleops (18 Dec 2014)

Beebo said:


> what an odd place to mount a camera!


Might give him a bit of foresight, but on the other hand could be cock eyed.


----------



## young Ed (19 Dec 2014)

couldn't help but laugh!
TBH if i were driving the JCB and someone like that crashed into the back of me i would jump out check the JCB for damage/scratches and when i was satisfied i would have just driven off 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2014)

Dan87 said:


> cycling on the road breaking a lot of rules (which we know people do), i couldnt help but laugh at what happens to him
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzGiY81-lRE




What a penis.


----------



## Saluki (19 Dec 2014)

That didn't look real to me. Green screen?


----------



## winjim (19 Dec 2014)

JCB driver's fault, apparently.


----------



## young Ed (19 Dec 2014)

winjim said:


> JCB driver's fault, apparently.
> 
> View attachment 74744


*have time to brake

he couldn't brake because he didn't have brakes!

cyclists fault for bumper hugging him
Cheers Ed


----------



## arch684 (19 Dec 2014)

He rides like an idiot then puts it on the internet to show the world he,s an idiot.he is an idiot


----------



## Spinney (19 Dec 2014)

Technically the pedals on a fixie _are_ the brakes, aren't they?
Which is why fixies in this country are only required to have a front brake worked by a lever on the handlebars.

Don't know how effective the fixed wheel thingy is at braking though.


----------



## young Ed (19 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> Technically the pedals on a fixie _are_ the brakes, aren't they?
> Which is why fixies in this country are only required to have a front brake worked by a lever on the handlebars.
> 
> Don't know how effective the fixed wheel thingy is at braking though.


not ridden fixie but i would imagine if you had elephant thighs and could just stop the cranks dead it would be pretty effective, although i wouldn't really call it a brake as all you are doing is just stopping all drive to the wheels not slowing the bike down with the potential ability to have the drive train still moving, if that makes sense

may be law to have only front brake but he had NO brakes
Cheers Ed


----------



## Spinney (19 Dec 2014)

young Ed said:


> not ridden fixie but i would imagine if you had elephant thighs and could just stop the cranks dead it would be pretty effective, although i wouldn't really call it a brake as all you are doing is just stopping all drive to the wheels not slowing the bike down with the potential ability to have the drive train still moving, if that makes sense
> 
> may be law to have only front brake but he had NO brakes
> Cheers Ed


But as I understand it, a fixie doesn't have a freewheel, so if you can stop the pedals the wheel should also stop moving .... the drive train would not continue to move if you stopped the pedals.
... or are we talking at cross purposes here?


----------



## young Ed (19 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> But as I understand it, a fixie doesn't have a freewheel, so if you can stop the pedals the wheel should also stop moving .... the drive train would not continue to move if you stopped the pedals.
> ... or are we talking at cross purposes here?


TBH i think we are both confusing each other here! i did say 'if that makes sense' and reading through it it does sound hard to make any sense of

basically when you stop pedalling on a fixie the bike stops entirely where as with a free wheel and conventional brakes they take time to slow you down and you can, with a bit of effort, keep pedalling whilst applying the brakes
Cheers Ed


----------



## CopperCyclist (20 Dec 2014)

young Ed said:


> not ridden fixie but i would imagine if you had elephant thighs and could just stop the cranks dead it would be pretty effective, although i wouldn't really call it a brake as all you are doing is just stopping all drive to the wheels not slowing the bike down with the potential ability to have the drive train still moving, if that makes sense
> 
> may be law to have only front brake but he had NO brakes
> Cheers Ed



Law says you need two working brakes. A fixed gear may count as a brake. 

His braking, even with thighs like the Hulk is severely affected, as about 80 percent (Sheldon has the figures) of the braking force on a bicycle is achieved with the front brake. 

Go out and try using just your rear brake on a ride and you'll see.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Dec 2014)

You may stop quickly if you try just leg braking on a fixie, but the cessation of movement will be facilitated by whatever you hit, not the fact the drive chain has stopped


----------



## MoG (22 Dec 2014)

The bottom line is the guy is a complete idiot, you could see what was going to happen a mile away. Why post yourself being such a fool? Maybe auditioning for a job as a circus clown??


----------



## Arthur Hakobyan (28 Jan 2015)

noodle said:


> Why wouldn't you have brakes???


There is not much benefits from brakes if you ride so close to the vehicle in front.

[Mod message: quotes fixed]


----------

